# Survey: What do you put in your groover to deodorize, etc.? (prepping for a GC trip)



## rock_ski_cowboy (Aug 11, 2006)

What do you put in your groover to keep the stink down ? Has anyone tried different methods and can compare their effectiveness?

I've seen lime, powdered bleach, pine sol, blue RV chemicals, and biodegradable enzyme packets. What is the gold standard for keeping your shit stink manageable on a Grand trip?

(using an EcoSafe system)

Thanks

Ben


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

I put poop in my groover - kinda helps keep the stink up.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Groover tamer spray and packets. It works better than the RV/marine toilet enzyme in my experience.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I use liquid gold or the purple RV stuff, but I'm open to new ideas.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I go rainbow style. Ash and peat. Keeps the stink down.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I've used powdered detergent bleach, blue RV stuff, and enzyme packets. I've also cleaned many, many (many) groovers. In my experience blue RV stuff works okay. The enzyme packets work on par, maybe a touch better. The powdered laundry detergent seems to work the best for me (also seems the easiest to clean), though many ppl use way too much of it since they put a little in every time they poo.

Though for cleaning considerations, I typically feed them Mexican food.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

st2eelpot, how easy is it to clean the groover after you used the detergent? Doesn't it bubble up a ton? How much do you put of it per groover? I am curious to try that.

I used blue RV stuff, worked ok.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

SimpleMan said:


> I go rainbow style. Ash and peat. Keeps the stink down.


If either the blue goo/Tamer still work with ashes, the groover might provide be a good way to pack out ashes. Anyone tried it?

Survey - Tamer with blue goo backup.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

kazak- Since it's a closed/flushing system used first during the main stage of cleaning/emptying, I never watched it or saw bubbling (input garden hose attachment and output large hose on the other- empty into septic tank hole in ground or at RV dump spot). The only time this cleaning system really fails is if a leak occurs, or a blockage in the large drain hose occurs (resulting in funny poo-filled explosions- funny if it's happening to your coworker). However, once it's rinsed, then we have to go in there with brushes, gloved hands, and bleach to get rid of the stuff that's still stuck inside. When we used the detergent, there were consistently less spots left to scrub.

As far as how much to use, sprinkle a small amount on top of poo after every groover sitting. A teaspoon is plenty. People tend to use too much. It mixes well during the time on the raft in rapids.

I also haven't noticed this method smelling as much, though it does use quite a bit more volume of the detergent than blue fluid powder or enzyme powder- could be one reason for less smell and easier clean up. 

I think on our last grand trip we took a quart bottle full of powdered laundry detergent. 8 ppl. 21 days. We had left over detergent in the end.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for explanation. My friend also recommended to pour water into the tank and drive it in the car for a few days (to work and back) and let it cook for a while. I've done it 3 times and so far I've had good results. The goo came right out at the RV site. 

I will try the detergent as well, seems like a great idea.


----------

